# Complete Enhanced Garand Training Movie



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been working on assembling and editing the great old World War II training movie on the M1 Garand and a function movie they did on its operation.

I downloaded the video, worked at enhancing the audio though better sound balance and tone, then the video trying to adjust for greater clarity by working on cropping, brightness, contrast, exposure, saturation and white balance. If I had a copy of the original movie I could do something about lower resolution, but I gave it my best shot.

There are four parts, but the first one, on sighting and aiming, has never been transferred from the original movie. If anyone knows where that is, or might have a lead on it, let me know.

Here's the playlist containing all the parts of the movie:

*M1 Garand Rifle Training Videos - YouTube*


----------



## Dan01 (May 4, 2012)

Looking good keep up the good work!!


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for watching, more are posted on my YouTube channel.


----------

